# [Solved] Kłopot z instalacją NetBeans 6.1

## kjd

Hej!

Chcę zainstalować NetBeans 6.1. Nie ma go w portage, wiec postanowiłem ściągnąć paczkę ze strony Sun'a. Oto jak przebiega instalacja:

```
square@kjd /mnt/sq $ ./netbeans-6.1-ml-javaee-linux.sh

Configuring the installer...

Searching for JVM on the system...

Extracting installation data...

Running the installer wizard...

(<unknown>:4483): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to add a widget with type GtkButton to a GtkComboBoxEntry (need an instance of GtkEntry or of a subclass)

(<unknown>:4483): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling gtk_widget_realize() on a widget that isn't inside a toplevel window is not going to work very well. Widgets must be inside a toplevel container before realizing them.

./netbeans-6.1-ml-javaee-linux.sh: line 1438:  4483 Przerwane               /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06/bin/java -Xmx256m -Xms64m -Djava.io.tmpdir=/tmp -classpath /tmp/.nbi-2060416.tmp/bundle.jar org.netbeans.installer.Installer 
```

Dostaję na wejściu informację, że inna instancja instalatora jest już uruchomiona (Screen_1) mimo, że instalator odpalam pierwszy raz. Po wyborze 'Yes' instalator włącza się normalnie. Wstępna konfiguracja przebiega normalnie (Screen_2). Wywala się jednak podczas akceptacji licencji (Screen_3).

Proszę o jakieś sugestie. Dzięki z góry!

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Poprawiono znaczniki BBCode. Proszę używać poprawnych.

Kurt SteinerLast edited by kjd on Wed Jun 11, 2008 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

Nie wiem czy to ma sens, ale spróbuj usunąć wszystkie katalogi w $HOME jakie mógł stworzyć instalator NetBeans.

```
rm -Rf ~/.netbeans*
```

----------

## kjd

Dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem.

Niestety instalator nie utworzył żadnych katalogów.

----------

## wodzik

u mnie nawet instalator sie nie wlacza. wywala cos takiego:

```
wodzik@BoLs ~/Desktop $ sudo ./netbeans-6.1-ml-javaee-linux.sh 

Configuring the installer...

Searching for JVM on the system...

Extracting installation data...

Running the installer wizard...

```

tworzy jakies katalogi w tmp, ale zaraz je usuwa. co do twojego problemu moze sproboj przez sudo, albo z rota.

----------

## mentorsct

A może lepiej pobrać wersje 5.x i zupadtować ją do wersji 6.1 Ja tam swojego NB zainstalowałem bez problemu.

----------

## kjd

Uruchomienie instalacji pod rootem też skutkuje wywaleniem tego samego błędu.

```
A może lepiej pobrać wersje 5.x i zupadtować ją do wersji 6.1.
```

Jest to pewnego rodzaju ominięcie problemu, ale spróbuję ;d

UPDATE:

A da się w ogóle zrobić update NetBeans 5.5 do 6.1 z poziomu IDE? (Tools -> Update Center)

Wybaczcie za off topic, ale chciałbym tą sprawę doprowadzić do końca.

----------

## mentorsct

No chyba raczej powinno. W końcu UPDATE służy do tego zeby ze starszej wersji przejść na nowszą bez potrzeby jej przeinstalowywania. Tak mnie sie wydaje i na moj mały rozumek  :Wink: 

----------

## kjd

No właśnie chyba nie da się przejść z wersji 5.5 do wersji 6.1 z poziomu IDE. Na liście nie widzę takiego update. Jakieś sugestie?

----------

## one_and_only

Może spróbuj wersję z overlaya:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-685037-highlight-.html

obecnie jest tam wersja 6.1-r1.

----------

## kjd

A zrobiłem tak: uruchomiłem instalator NetBeans 6.1 na moim drugim Gentoo, na którym nie mam GTK. I... instalacja przebiegła bezproblemowo. Potem spakowałem katalog netbeans-6.1 i przeniosłem go na moje primary Gentoo. Działa ;D Obszedłem problem dookoła, ale poskutkowało. Mimo to błąd nie daje mi spokoju, bo dalej nie wiem co ma wspólnego GTK z instalatorem NB. Myślałem, że opiera się on na bibliotece SWING. Ostatecznie osiągnąłem to co chciałem i jest git. Dzięki za sugestie  :Smile: 

----------

